# Limited Free Sample Offer



## Ray (Apr 2, 2011)

I have become a wholesale/retail distributor for a novel class of pesticides that use natural, physical forces as a killing mode, rather than classic toxins.

SucraShield, made from sugar, works on a cellular level to extract moisture from eggs, pupae, larvae and soft-bodied adult insects and mites. I have been selling that for over a year, and recently used it to eradicate a boisduval scale infestation on some cymbidiums "buried" on the back of the bench.

Now I have a few samples (still waiting on pint bottles) of a topical fungus, mildew, and disease treatment that uses nanoparticles of vegetable oil to breach the cell wall, resulting in its contents being spilled and the cell dying. This is nothing like ultrafine- or neem oil treatments, which coat and suffocate (and can cause oil-related phytotoxicity issues) as the nanoparticles of oil only make up less than 0.2% of the spray volume, and will not disperse as a film on the plants.

Anyone with a problem care to try a sample of this mold/fungus/mildew/disease treatment? Please email me, if interested.


----------



## li'l frog (Apr 2, 2011)

ME! ME! Thank you! Email is on the way!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 2, 2011)

PM'd!


----------



## phrag guy (Apr 3, 2011)

Pm'd also


----------



## Lanmark (Apr 3, 2011)

I emailed you.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 3, 2011)

Me, too -- yesterday.


----------



## valenzino (Apr 3, 2011)

I think usually neem works for its azhadiractin content and not because of coating...maybe I am wrong...


----------



## Ray (Apr 4, 2011)

Valenzino, I believe it's both azadirachtin toxicity and suffocation.

My point, however, was to indicate that the Oleotrol-M is not a typical oil coating that neem requires.

All of the samples are committed.


----------

